# What are you smoking??????



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 10, 2007)

*Whats up everyone. Just curious as to what everyone is or has been smoking? Right now i'm doing some bongs with a touch of ISO Hash on top for that extra kick in the head.  *

*What are you Smoking? *


----------



## Mutt (Oct 10, 2007)

Lil bit of some fresh harvested bud a freind dropped off for me. Hits good still needs a cure. but had to try it.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Oct 10, 2007)

i know DAMN WELL my budz aint nothing like yours TBG LOL!!!! but im smokeing on some very good light green bud i jus bought the other day. no blunts so i will be takeing a few hooka hits with ya if ya dont mind, and ill sprinkle a lil bit of kif i got at the bottom of my grinder.


----------



## berserker (Oct 10, 2007)

I am smoking on two different strains,so I dont get to use to one.They are Randy Candy,and Pappya.Keep it GREEN:hubba:


----------



## DLtoker (Oct 10, 2007)

Well, Mr.Toker has a little bud of NL his pal just harvested.  :smoke1:


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 10, 2007)

Misty #2.

Much better then skunky or Misty #1.  Tho they aren't too shabby either.


----------



## KaptainKronic (Oct 10, 2007)

Takin major :bong1: rips of some O.G. Kush.....:bong::bong2::yeahthat:


----------



## Runbyhemp (Oct 10, 2007)

Papaya ... heavy stuff !


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 10, 2007)

im smoking my own, i was a heavy lowryder grower this season because of the year weather forcast for the UK was a bad one, so i grew lowryders for speed and not so dependant on light, buttttttttttt...when i bought the seeds i was given 10 free seeds in a clear small ziplock with no name or title as to what strain they are, i planted one seed and it germed, it was a girl and grew to 8 feet in a greenhouse (Mutt your idea of weights on the buds worked and i thank you) i harvested her at 80 cloudy and 20 still clear, OMG she is so powerful i scream in my mind, the free seed gave me over 22 ounces(631 gram wet) 6 of the trays below were filled.


----------



## Growdude (Oct 10, 2007)

Smokin some finely cured Dutch Passion White Widow toped with a little bubble hash.
I dont think there is much finner.


----------



## tcbud (Oct 10, 2007)

smoked a bit of fresh bubblegum earlier, found a bit that felt dry enough.  smoking some 420 now in the bong.  am just amazed at how wonderful the smell in the jars gets, i have never cured mj like this before, i really like it.


----------



## Homemadegravity (Oct 10, 2007)

I got some Blue Haze(on the paper) in the bong as we speak but just incase I need back-up I have the pipe loaded with some Royal(on the pack of smokes).


----------



## Artfan (Oct 10, 2007)

All was not lost on my first indoor grow, have a few smokeable buds just, and zillions of seeds, oops had a male around lol   The sativa plant i grew was from some very giggly african bush i had given free because it too went to seed. So after learning so much from you all here I hope to be a lot more green fingered in my next grow in the spring.

Peace
Artfan


----------



## SFC (Oct 10, 2007)

I am stoned on a sample of my outdoor crop (white widowx Ak47) selfed x'd.
It is still pretty wet, but amazingly it still smokes pretty good out of a vape:hubba:

Crazy high :lmao: If this stuff cures up as better than it already is I am going to be very happy.


----------



## Rdrose (Oct 10, 2007)

*Some some of my homegrown White Widow in a 'classic' bong we bought 25 years ago and just found it in the attic!!  *

*Here is a pic of the bong...*


----------



## Pranic (Oct 10, 2007)

i'm not smoking, but if your offering Bro i'll def take a hit on ur bong


----------



## allgrownup (Oct 10, 2007)

Hey TBG....

i'm tokin on the N.L. x Shiva i grew out from nirvana seed.  i've never smelled a sweeter smellin weed.  this stuffs like candy.  has a great aroma.  ive been puttin some ISO from your recipe on there as well.  

thanks for that!  mines pretty dark and hits a little harsh but, its doin the trick.

right now i feel like......:woohoo:


----------



## Mutt (Oct 10, 2007)

Lil ISO hash oil n herb


----------



## allgrownup (Oct 10, 2007)

just ate this too.............wifey made about 12 of these.  its sesame butter???  didn't taste to bad!   gunna be a good nite


----------



## Dubbaman (Oct 10, 2007)

wow guys and gals there are some real nice pieces in these collections :holysheep:

kinda makes me feel  that i even add mine to the chain but here it is the smoke is unknown (but it does the job well) and the pipe is one of my faves just a little water pipe thats hits smooth and long with its big bell on top


----------



## Kthugga (Oct 10, 2007)

Heres a pic of what I am blowin, and blowin out of


----------



## Bubby (Oct 10, 2007)

I am smoking some of my friend's first ever (outdoor) crop. Extremely _weak_, but it gives a nice buzz, and smells slightly pine-y :bong1: 

Tastes so fine, because I know it was grown with :heart:


----------



## Rdrose (Oct 10, 2007)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> OMG she is so powerful i scream in my mind, the free seed gave me over 22 ounces(631 gram wet) 6 of the trays below were filled.


 
That is some nice looking 'stuff', Hippy!!  Mmmmm...Mmmmmm...:hubba:


----------

